

Mark Cuban says Bubble is Confined to This Place and Sector - damienh
http://wallstcheatsheet.com/stocks/exclusive-mark-cuban-says-bubble-is-confined-to-this-place-and-sector.html/

======
damienh
Who thinks SV is in a bubble that won't last?

